# FreeBSD and recent laptops



## Andy_Kosela (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Anyone can share their experience with running FreeBSD on modern
business laptops, especially from HP or IBM.  HP EliteBook, ProBook or
Compaq models would be perfect.  I need Fn brightness keys to work
correctly out of the box.  On my current 6715b with radeon(4) driver
it's working.  On a more recent 6730b with intel(4) this is not working
unfortunately.

I need to buy some new laptop and looking for a model with greatest
FreeBSD compatibility.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

FreeBSD runs flawlessly on my HP Compaq 8510w. I don't use the Fn keys (they don't work, but I haven't tried any settings for them), but this model has a built-in light sensor which dims/brightens the screen automatically (enabled in BIOS).


----------



## vermaden (Jun 11, 2009)

I have run FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE on Dell Latitude D630, everything worked great.

Check here for more:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1881


----------



## Andy_Kosela (Jun 11, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I have run FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE on Dell Latitude D630, everything worked great.
> 
> Check here for more:
> http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1881



Does Fn brightness keys work for you both in the console and X?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 11, 2009)

@Andy_Kosela

Yes.


----------

